# Riding Info for Israel?



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

i am in tel aviv on business and noticed a lot of people riding along the waterfront on their MTB's wearing armor.....curious about the riding opportunities near tel aviv and in the country in general? any info, as well as good scoop on bike shops or good rentals would be appreciated.


----------



## anibesin (Aug 12, 2007)

*Are you still in Israel?*

Hello,

My name is Aviad, I am from Israel originally(now live in NM). If you are still in Israel and looking to do some MTB I can hook you up with some of my friends that will show you the best of the best of MTB. In general the best mountain biking is done next to a town called "Modi'in" (the bike area is called "Ben-Shemen"). The other good area to ride is next to Haifa.

Let me know if you are interested.

Aviad.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Also check on the Turner forum, believe it or not. Their names escape me, but there are several regular posters there from Israel, and if I'm not mistaken, they recently had a gathering.

Be safe out there.


----------

